# Rosie the horses blog! Shes for Sale!



## thehorsestop (Feb 10, 2013)

Another episode in the life of Rosie the Horse Blog!, shes in big trouble this week!
Rosies Blog- 20.04.13 - Oh Dear ...


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you joking that she's for sale? Or if you are, kinda seems a bit harsh to sell for that... :\ Or am i just grabbing the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## thehorsestop (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes I am joking, its a humerous blog of how she thinks.


----------

